# Friction disk drive?



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I was looking at the friction drive on my five year old Simplicaty Pro and the rubber on the disk looks a little worn down what is the general rule on when to replace this disk/wheel?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont think there is a stead fast rule. Too many variables. Amount of use. Type of snow. Operator style (I am rather hard on stuff).

The ones I service I check every year. If it is noticeably worn I change it. Otherwise all you need is one brutal storm and it can fail in the middle. 

If you can do it yourself it is cheap maintenance, 90 percent use the same disc from ariens to mtd to craftsman. I usually pay $15 to $20 each.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Kestral said:


> I was looking at the friction drive on my five year old Simplicaty Pro and the rubber on the disk looks a little worn down what is the general rule on when to replace this disk/wheel?


I replaced mine after 17 years on an Ariens 824, but it was still working fine. I think using the lowest gear, (running towered the center of the plate,) would wear out the rubber sooner. I think mine cost $15.

Ken


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

im Stil using the 42 year old rubber disk on my toro


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

If it ain't broke...


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Dry cracks all the way through*

I only change the friction "tires" when the cracks are deep or if they have warn unevenly and can no longer be adjusted properly. As long as they are working well, I just wipe them down and degrease the drive plate. MH


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I just adjusted my shift lever last night. In 1st gear the rubber wheel was pretty much centered on the friction disc, making it useless. There was also a fair bit of chewed up rubber in the bottom of the unit. The wheel was also covered in oil. I used brake cleaner to clean the oil off of it. Is there a better product to clean and treat the rubber? How about belt dressing? Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Had an MTD 7/24 for 17 years before replacement and that machine got *used*. Had a 1978 Gilson w/original wheel and sold it w/o replacing it. Still looked new but the PO had a 30' long one car asphalt driveway and that was all the use it ever saw. I always did keep a spare set of wear items in stock just in case.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard brake cleaner is good. I have used gasoline on the ones I have cleaned.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I found a dealer open today, and he said that I could use brake cleaner. Alcohol would be better though, as the brake cleaner may soften the rubber.


----------

